# WW2 Warships vids.



## CharlesBronson (Nov 17, 2010)

Section for big warships of the ww2

First one, the huge 16 inch gunned british battleship HMS Rodney. Images of the launching, trials and combat.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OGWYNSF1kVY_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks CB!


----------



## BombTaxi (Nov 18, 2010)

Nice one CB 8) Huge as Rodney was, she was in fact a scaled-down version of the gigantic N3 battleships that were 'cancelled' at the Washington naval talks. Had those, and the related G3 fast battleships, been built, the RN wouldn't have struggled for world-class battleships throughout WW2...


----------



## Marcel (Nov 18, 2010)

Never realized she was so ugly. Still impressive, though.


----------



## Glider (Nov 18, 2010)

Marcel said:


> Never realized she was so ugly. Still impressive, though.



Beauty is, as beauty does and I always thought that she looked pretty good.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 18, 2010)

Great post CB!!! Thank you sir!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Nov 19, 2010)

> Nice one CB Huge as Rodney was, she was in fact a scaled-down version of the gigantic N3 battleships that were 'cancelled' at the Washington naval talks. Had those, and the related G3 fast battleships, been built, the RN wouldn't have struggled for world-class battleships throughout WW2...



You re welcome. I am bit surprized with the word "struggled"...suppose Argentina joined the allies in 1940, we only had 2 battleships, 7 cruisers and 13 destroyers....that would be struggling.

USN battleship USS Colorado, I think this was the one with electric drive.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whs-d80RfVo_


----------



## CharlesBronson (Nov 21, 2010)

German "pocket battleships"

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4jQm1aCc6Y_


----------



## Marcel (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice video Charles


----------



## renrich (Nov 22, 2010)

"Named after Admiral Scheer, the victor at Jutland" Hmmmmm, sounds a little propagandaish. If he was the victor then why was his fleet back in port, unable to come out the next day while the Grand Fleet was ready for battle?


----------



## Marcel (Nov 23, 2010)

renrich said:


> "Named after Admiral Scheer, the victor at Jutland" Hmmmmm, sounds a little propagandaish. If he was the victor then why was his fleet back in port, unable to come out the next day while the Grand Fleet was ready for battle?



Well, I actually agree with them. If you look at the losses and damage inflicted, Germany was a clear winner at Jutland. British Homefleet was not ready for battle the next day, but they had more reserves than the relatively small German navy.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Nov 23, 2010)

The german fleet sink 155,000 tons of enemy warships in Jutland against 61,000 tons of the british, Scheer also escaped a trap designed by the britons to aniquilate him and the total of the hochseeflote with the 15 inch gunned battleships, I dont know if it was a triumph but certainly wasnt a defeat.

The Prinz Eugen 203mm gunned heavy cruiser.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Enc8a2GPz4_


----------



## BombTaxi (Nov 23, 2010)

Both sides were justified in claiming victory at Jutland. The Germans sank more ships, but the RN were not forced to end their blockade, nor was their ability to immediately renew the engagement severely compromised. A dreadnought engagement was bound to be inconclusive anyway, as neither side was really willing to risk it's battleships in a Napoleonic naval fight to the finish.


----------



## Marcel (Nov 23, 2010)

CharlesBronson said:


> The Prinz Eugen 203mm gunned heavy cruiser.
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Enc8a2GPz4_




Yes, that's one beauty of a ship. The wreck can still be seen on Google Earth.
Here a nice website about the wreckage: http://www.thunderstruckobservatory.com/eugen.html


----------



## CharlesBronson (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for the link, it was beautiful indeed, too bad it end up like this, could be a floating museum today.

Does anybody wonder how an naval gun was loaded and aimed ? this video of the 15 inch (381mm) guns inside the italian "Littorio" class battleships explain it:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfHTbW_iyBA_


----------



## renrich (Nov 24, 2010)

One can argue about the victor in the Jutland Battle all day. However, at the end of the day the High Seas Fleet withdrew to the Jade and the Grand Fleet was pursuing. The Grand Fleet suffered more losses but it's strength compared to the High Seas Fleet was unimpaired. Although fewer German ships were sunk, there was extensive damage to a number of the heavy units and if weather and visibility had not conspired against Jellicoe the outcome could have been much worse for Scheer. The objective of the sortie by Scheer was to catch and defeat a portion of Jellicoe's forces and cut down the numerical advantage the RN had. In this, he failed and was then led into a trap and was fortunate that he got off as lightly as he did. The High Seas fleet could not be made ready to go out again until August. At 2145 the evening of June 2, Jellicoe informed the Admiralty that the Grand Fleet was again ready for sea and action at four hours notice. ( Page 65, "The Encyclopedia of Sea Warfare".)


----------



## CharlesBronson (Nov 27, 2010)

Well...that is one topic historians would never agree.

Bay day for the Royal navy, HMS Glorious, HMS ardent and HMS Acasta sunk by german battlecruisers.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CdjAvvLOFU_


----------



## Marcel (Nov 27, 2010)

Good one, Charles,

Found in the related section of Youtube a color vid of the Gneisenau

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCb2k8JpB4k_


----------



## CharlesBronson (Nov 30, 2010)

Short one but good one. 8)

The british heavy Cruisers ( 203mm guns) HMS Norfolk and Manchester.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvRL6Fa715w_


----------



## javlin (Dec 3, 2010)

It was over for the Glorious before it even started.Once a battleship gets that close to an Aircraft Carrier it's over.The A/C's defense is her planes and they were not up and then those little guns of the destoyers no range at all.Cheers

Nice Vids Charles I am doing the Graf Spee now in 1/350 and thinking of doing some other capital ships POW 1/350 in the stash and a 1/700 Tirpitz and Missouri.


----------



## javlin (Dec 3, 2010)

Marcel said:


> Good one, Charles,
> 
> Found in the related section of Youtube a color vid of the Gneisenau
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCb2k8JpB4k_




I just watched other videos of the Gneisenau in motion and this class of ships sit really low in the water and cut it like a razor,nice lines to.Then you look at the British ships they look boxey except for the new King class.


----------



## Marcel (Dec 4, 2010)

javlin said:


> I just watched other videos of the Gneisenau in motion and this class of ships sit really low in the water and cut it like a razor,nice lines to.Then you look at the British ships they look boxey except for the new King class.



Well, the Hood was a class on it's own. it shows that the British had some really beautiful ships, too.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jan 15, 2011)

Supposedly the Hood was a battlecruisers, but is think it was more like a battleship.

The Richelieu, the best french battleship:

http://www.movietone.com/assets/BMN0389/wmv/BMN_48474_3.wmv


----------



## Marcel (Jan 17, 2011)

CharlesBronson said:


> Supposedly the Hood was a battlecruisers, but is think it was more like a battleship.
> 
> The Richelieu, the best french battleship:
> 
> http://www.movietone.com/assets/BMN0389/wmv/BMN_48474_3.wmv



Agreed.

Nice video of the Richelieu, thanks


----------



## BombTaxi (Jan 17, 2011)

Hood was intended to be the first of four 'Admiral' class BCs. The other three vessels were cancelled at the end of WW1.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 2, 2011)

The well know HMS Hood has been added to my channel, enjoy:


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2LadTN5Ue0_


----------



## Marcel (Apr 2, 2011)

CharlesBronson said:


> The well know HMS Hood has been added to my channel, enjoy:
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2LadTN5Ue0_




Thanks a lot Charles, what a beauty


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you. here the Vickers made Light Cruiser.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvI7zuIX6Tc_


----------



## Glider (Apr 3, 2011)

She looks a bit like an Arethusa with triple guns. Clearly a British design


----------



## CharlesBronson (Apr 5, 2011)

Was comissioned in abril 1939 , we almost get the ship confiscated by the war needs, almost.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 24, 2011)

Great stuff Charles!


----------



## Tangopilot89 (Jun 12, 2011)

CharlesBronson said:


> The well know HMS Hood has been added to my channel, enjoy:
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h2LadTN5Ue0_




Here's a CGI recreation of the Battle Of The Denmark Strait. It's basically in the related videos to the above. 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zbz6Oa5PQuA_


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jun 21, 2011)

A bit more, excellent side view of the HMS Nelson, 16 inch gun battleship.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5YWP6paLAU_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 22, 2011)

Nice CB!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 6, 2011)

The cruiser USS Phoenix escaping from pearl harbour in december 1941, eventually this become the argentine navy ARA General Belgrano, was sunk by the HMS conqueror in 2th may 1982.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFKmYNDEYpI_


----------

